# Tutorial übersetzung



## layla (13. Juni 2002)

Hi!

ich habe dieses Tutorial gefunden und ich würds gern ausprobieren.aber es ist in englisch ich habs probiert und bin bis schritt 4 gekommen und da sah schon nicht mehr so aus.könnte mir vielleicht jemand das tut übersetzen oder vielleicht hat jemand ein ähnliches deutsches tut!
wäre toll
danke


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

Schließlich! Der Schnittstelle Tutorial, den Sie naging, ungefähr ist hier! Rollen Sie so oben jene shirtsleeves und biegen Sie jene PS Muskeln - es ist Schnittstelle Zeit! Ps! Indem Sie die kleinen thumbnails anklicken,SIND Sie in der Lage, ein grosses screenshot zu sehen... 

1 
O.K. - hier gehen wir... Diese Schnittstelle bedeckt quite.a.few von den Techniken, die ich das Bilden der Schnittstellen verwende, also fiel sie recht lang aus, aber von den E-mails habe ich von einigem von Ihnen empfangen, das ist, was Sie wünschen) Ich begann aus dem Bilden einer neuen Akte - 600 x 500 grosse Pixel. Weißer Hintergrund. Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht (benennen Sie diesen Schnittstelle Körper) und wählen Sie das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug vor und wählen Sie einen Kreis Ihrer Wahl vor. Füllen Sie die Vorwähler mit Schwarzem. Der Gebrauch das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug, einen kleineren Kreis innerhalb des ursprünglichen Kreises entsprechend fig. 1 vorzuwählen und die Lösch-Taste zu schlagen. (die Beispiele werden bis 50% der ursprünglichen Größe... die Größe neu bestimmt). Jetzt kopieren Sie die Schnittstelle Körperschicht und verstecken Sie die Vorlage - wir werden die ursprüngliche spätere Schicht verwenden.

2
Benutzen Sie dann das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug, also wählen Sie einen Ellipse entsprechend fig. 2 vor. Beginnen Sie an der Oberseite und schlagen Sie die Lösch-Taste, um Stücke des Schnittstelle Ringes loszuwerden. Ich bewog dann die Pixel der Vorwähler 40 nach unten während jeder Zeit, die ich die Lösch-Taste schlug, bis mein Bild wie fig. 2 aussah. Wählen ab. 

3
Wählen Sie jetzt die Schnittstelle Fließtextschicht, indem Sie Ctrl + schlagen, klicken nach links die Schicht vor. Schalten Sie zu den Führungen und klicken Sie die Sicherungsvorwähler als Führung Taste. Wählen ab. Gehen Sie jetzt, - Unschärfe - Gaußsches Unschärfe zu filtern - 4 Pixel. Dann gehen zum Bild - justieren Sie - Niveaus - und schleppen die Pfeile zur Mitte, bis Ihr Bild nette saubere Ränder hat. Um einen Blick an meinen Einstellungen zu haben klicken Sie hier. (nennen Sie dieses Kanal-Interface).

4
Zurück zu dem Schichtfenster und verursachen eine neue Schicht, die gehen Interface genannt wird. Wählen Sie vor - Last Vorwähler - und wählen Sie Schnittstelle Körper vor (oder, was auch immer Sie beschlossen, Ihre Führung in Schritt 4) zu nennen. Füllen Sie Ihre Vorwähler mit jeder möglicher Farbe - ich verwendete eine graue Farbe, aber sie nicht wirklich macht aus, was Farbe Sie verwenden. Sie wird ändern, sobald wir addieren die Schichtarten... 

5
Jetzt fängt der Spaß an! Es ist Schichtartzeit! Dieses ist wirklich eine der Standardschichtarten, die mit Photoshop 6 kommt. Klicken Sie hier, um zu sehen, wo man es findet. Zusätzlich addierte ich auch einen weichen Tropfenschatten. Füllen Sie Ihre Vorwähler mit jeder möglicher Farbe - ich verwendete eine graue Farbe, aber sie nicht wirklich macht aus, was Farbe Sie verwenden. Sie wird ändern, sobald wir addieren die Schichtarten... 

6
O.K. - es ist Zeit, zurück zu der ursprünglichen Schnittstelle Körperschicht zu erhalten, die wir in Schritt 1 versteckten. Aktivieren Sie es und wählen Sie es vor (Ctrl + nach links Klicken). Gehen Sie, - ändern Sie - den Vertrag vorzuwählen - 5 Pixel - OKAY. Schlagen Sie dann Ctrl + Verschiebung + I zum Gegenteil die Vorwähler. Schlagen Sie dann die Lösch-Taste. 

7
Wählen Sie die Schicht wieder vor (Ctrl + nach links Klicken); Auserwählter - ändern Sie - Vertrag - 3 Pixel - OKAY. Schlagen Sie die Lösch-Taste, um gereinigt weg von der Mitte der Schnittstelle Körperschicht zu erhalten. Ich fügte dann etwas Tropfenschatten der Schicht hinzu. Ihr Bild sollte wie Tabelle 7 jetzt aussehen. Die grundlegende Schnittstelle ist jetzt bereit, aber sie schaut Art des Bohrens. Es ist Zeit, einige Details zu addieren! 
Aktivieren Sie die Schnittstelle Schicht und wählen Sie sie vor. Erhielt, die vermischte Kopie zu redigieren -. Redigieren Sie Dann - Paste. Benennen Sie diese neue Schichtschicht um und nennen Sie sie Schnittstelle Details. Wählen Sie die Schnittstelle Detailschicht vor und gehen Sie, - ändern Sie - den Vertrag vorzuwählen - 10 Pixel - OKAY. Gegenteil die Vorwähler (Ctrl + Verschiebung + I) und geschlagen der Lösch-Taste. Wählen ab. Wählen Sie das rechteckige Marquee Werkzeug vor und bilden Sie eine Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in Tabelle 8. Bevor Sie irgendwie weiter gehen, addieren Sie diese Schichtarten. 

8
Schlagen Sie dann die Lösch-Taste, um den vorgewählten Bereich loszuwerden. Dann verschob ich die Vorwähler über 12 Pixel (verwenden Sie die Pfeiltasten), während jeder Zeit, die ich die Lösch-Taste schlug, bis mein Bild wie Tabelle 9 aussah. 

9
Schlagen Sie dann die Lösch-Taste, um den vorgewählten Bereich loszuwerden. Dann verschob ich die Vorwähler über 12 Pixel (verwenden Sie die Pfeiltasten), während jeder Zeit, die ich die Lösch-Taste schlug, bis mein Bild wie Abbildung 9.figure 9 aussah. 

10
Die auserwählten das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug und bilden eine Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in fig. 10. Der Erfolg die Lösch-Taste zum zu erhalten reinigte weg vom vorgewählten Bereich.


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*und weiter*

11
Ich verschob dann die Schnittstelle Detailschicht einige Pixel nach links (wählen Sie das Bewegung Werkzeug vor und verwenden Sie die Pfeiltasten). Ihr Bild sollte wie fig. 11 jetzt aussehen. 

12
Jetzt ist es Zeit, unsere Schnittstelle mit etwas kühlem Material zu füllen Wählen Sie die Hintergrundschicht vor und verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht, die Aqua Triangles genannt wird. Wählen Sie das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug vor und bilden Sie eine Vorwähler, die innerhalb der Schnittstelle paßt. Füllen Sie die Vorwähler mit Grau # 595959. Dann bilden Sie eine neue Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in fig. 12 und schlagen Sie die Lösch-Taste. 

13
Make a new selection according to mine in figure 13 and hit the Delete key again.

Deselect.

14
Wenden Sie jetzt die gleiche Schichtart an, die wir in Schritt 5 verwendeten (die Schnittstelle Schicht). Addieren Sie dann etwas Tropfen-Schatten. Ich benutzte die Standardannahmen, aber ich änderte die Opazität zu 97 % und den Abstand zu 3 Pixeln. Ihr Bild sollte wie Tabelle 14 jetzt aussehen. 

15
Dann addierte ich einige Schraubbolzen. Ich bildete einen Bereich entsprechend dem Bereich Tutor und bestimmte ihn dann zur Grösse Würfel Grösse neu, Würfel in fig. 15 gezeigt wurde. Kleben Sie sie einer Schicht über Den Aqua Dreiecken im überlagern und benennen Würfel Schichten Schraubbolzen. Dann addierte ich irgendeine Schrägfläche und präge Schichtart MIT diesen Einstellungen. 

16
Aktivieren Sie die Hintergrundschicht und verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht, die Chrome Detail genannt wird. Benutzen Sie das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug, um einen Ellipse zu verursachen, der unter die Schnittstelle wie dargestellt nach links schiebt. Dann bilden Sie eine kleinere Vorwähler und werden Sie etwas von der rechten Seite des Ellipse los. Bilden Sie dann dennoch eine neue Vorwähler wie die, die in der Tabelle 16 und dann Gegenteil die Vorwähler gezeigt wird (Ctrl + Verschiebung + I) und schlagen die Lösch-Taste. 

17
Dann kopieren Sie die Schicht und gehen Sie zu redigieren - wandeln Sie um - leicht schlagen horizontales. Verschieben Sie dann die Chrom-Detailkopie Schicht rechts. Wenden Sie dann etwas Tropfen-Schatten (Standardannahmen) und Steigung-Testblatt mit diesen Einstellungen an. Ihr Bild sollte wie Tabelle 17 jetzt aussehen. 

18
Aktivieren Sie die Hintergrundschicht wieder und verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht, die Ring 1 genannt wird. Benutzen Sie das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug, um eine Vorwähler wie meine in Tabelle 18 zu bilden. Überprüfen dann Sie, eine dunkelgraue Farbe als Ihre Vordergrundfarbe zu haben (# 212121) und zu gehen, - Anschlag - 9 Pixel zu redigieren - Mitte - okay. Halten Sie Ihre Vorwähler! Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht, die Ring 2 genannt wird, lassen Sie ein helleres Grau Ihren Vordergrund (# 4B4B4B) und gehen, - Anschlag - 5 Pixel zu redigieren färben - Innere - okay

19
Wählen ab. Fig., 19 ruhig am Ring bilden 2 Schicht eine Vorwähler wie die, die in Tabelle 19 gezeigt wird und schlugen die Lösch-Taste. Dann nudge die Vorwähler unten zur Unterseite des Ringes und noch einmal geschlagen der Lösch-Taste. 

20
Aktivieren Sie den Ring 1 Schicht. Bilden Sie eine Vorwähler wie die, die in Tabelle 20 gezeigt wird und schlagen Sie die Lösch-Taste. Dann ist es Zeit, etwas Schichtarten dem Ring 1 und Ring hinzuzufügen 2 Schicht. Klicken Sie hier, um den Schichtart-Einstellungen Ring 1 zu sehen. Überlagern Sie Arteinstellungen Ring 2: Benutzen Sie die gleiche Schrägfläche und prägen Sie Einstellungen, die wir auf Ring 1 benutzten. Dann addieren Sie etwas Tropfen-Schatten und ändern Sie den Abstand: 2 Pixel und Größe: 2 Pixel. Und wenn Sie wünschen - addieren Sie irgendeinen Anschlag: 1 Pixel - Außenseite - schwärzen Sie Farbe.


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Juni 2002)

@ Virtual Freak => Paste-Master


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*Und noch mal*

21
HEISSEN Sie gut. - Zeit, etwas Text zu addieren... Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht auf alle anderen Schichten und benutzen Sie das Kunst-Werkzeug, um zu schreiben war Text Sie wünschen, Gehen Sie dann zu redigieren - wandeln Sie um - drehen 90° CCV. Verdoppeln Sie Klicken Würfel Textschicht, um sie vorzuwählen und Würfel verursachen verworfene Textikone anzuklicken. Ich benutzte Würfel Einstellungen, Würfel Tabelle 21 im für meinen Text gezeigt wurden, aber ein anderes font/fontsize benötigt eine geringfügige andere Einstellung. Dieses ist gerade, Ihnen zu zeigen, wie Mann benutzt das verworfene Textwerkzeug... 

22
Aktivieren Sie die Hintergrundschicht und verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht, die Background Buttons genannt wird. Benutzen Sie das gerundete Viereck Werkzeug, um eine Vorwähler entsprechend meinen in Tabelle 22 zu bilden. Überprüfen die verursachen gefüllte Region wird überprüft und das haben Sie graues #737373 als Ihre Vordergrundfarbe. Verursachen Sie dann eine neue Schicht über den Hintergrund-Tasten überlagern und benennen diese Schicht Taste. Benutzen Sie das gerundete Viereck Werkzeug, um eine Taste Form wie Minute innen in fig. 22 mit Schwarzem als Ihre Vordergrundfarbe zu verursachen

23
Addieren Sie die Schichtart, die wir an der Schnittstelle Schicht in Schritt 5 anwendeten. Dann addieren Sie etwas Tropfen-Schatten - Standardannahmen - aber ändern Sie den Abstand zu 2 Pixeln und sortieren Sie zu 2 Pixeln. Kopieren Sie die Taste Schicht, indem Sie unten sie zu verursachen ein neuer Schichtvorsprung schleppen. Tun Sie dies, bis Sie die Tasten haben, die Sie und nudge sie in die rechten Positionen wünschen. Verbinden Sie dann alle unterschiedlichen zusammen Taste Schichten und schlagen Sie Ctrl + E, zum der verbundenen zusammen zu vermischen Schichten. Benennen Sie die Schicht um und nennen Sie sie Tasten. Dann addieren Sie etwas Tropfen-Schatten - Standardannahmen - aber ändern Sie den Abstand zu 1 Pixel und die Größe zu 1 Pixel 

24
Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht unter den Tasten überlagern und nennen dieses Schicht Einfügung-Tasten. Betätigen Sie Ctrl + klicken nach links die Tasten Schicht, um die Tasten vorzuwählen. Werden Sie jetzt die niedrigeren Vorwähleren der Tasten los, damit nur die Oberseite Tasten vorgewählt werden. Tun Sie dies, indem Sie zuerst subtrahieren von der Vorwählerwahl ein damaliges klicken, das untere Teil der Tasten Vorwähler vorwählend. Ihr Bild sollte genau wie fig. 23 jetzt schauen! Gehen Sie dann vorzuwählen - ändern Sie - erweitern - 2 Pixel. Schlagen Sie D, um die Rückstellung Farben einzustellen (schwarze Vordergrundfarbe und -WEISSHINTERGRUNDFARBE) vorwählen das Steigung-Werkzeug und füllen Ihre Vorwähler von der Oberseite zur Unterseite. Wählen ab. Jetzt kopieren Sie diese Schicht und verschieben Sie sie unten unter dem untereren Satz der Tasten. Ihr Bild sollte wie Tabelle 24 jetzt aussehen. Verbinden Sie die zwei zusammen Einfügungtasten Schichten und vermischen Sie die verbundenen zusammen Schichten. Lassen Sie dann ein Gaußsches Unschärfe - 4 Pixel laufen. 

25
Jetzt ist es Zeit, einige Details einigen unserer Schichten hinzuzufügen. Aktivieren Sie das Chrom-Detail und kopieren Sie es. Bilden Sie eine Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in der Tabelle 25 und Gegenteil die Vorwähler (Ctrl + Verschiebung + I). Schlagen Sie die Lösch-Taste. Wählen ab. Drehen Sie dann weg die Tropfen-Schattenschichtart!

26
Gehen Sie dann, - Unschärfe - Gaußsches Unschärfe zu filtern - 5 Pixel. Noch an der Chromdetail-Kopie Schicht wählen Sie die Chrom-Detailschicht vor (Ctrl + klicken nach links die Chromdetailschicht). Gegenteil die Vorwähler und geschlagen der Lösch-Taste (überprüfen Sie sind auf der Chromdetail-Kopie Schicht), zum loszuwerden die Pixel außerhalb der Vorwähler. Wählen ab. Kopieren Sie die Chromdetail-Kopie Schicht und gehen Sie, den horizontalen leichten Schlag zu redigieren um - wandeln Sie - - und verschieben Sie die Schicht auf die rechte Seite. Ihr Bild sollte wie fig. 26 jetzt aussehen. 

27
Aktivieren Sie die Hintergrund-Tasten Schicht. Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht, die Höhepunkte genannt wird. Wählen Sie das elliptische Marquee Werkzeug vor und bilden Sie eine Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in Tabelle 27 und füllen Sie die Vorwähler mit Weiß. Verschieben Sie dann die Vorwähler mit den Pfeiltasten, bis sie genau wie fig. 27 schaut. Schlagen Sie die Lösch-Taste, um gereinigt weg vom vorgewählten Bereich zu erhalten.   

28
Kopieren Sie jetzt die Höhepunktschicht 3mal und verwenden Sie redigieren - wandeln Sie um - leicht schlagen Horizontal/Vertical Wahl und verschieben die unterschiedlichen Höhepunktschichten bis es aussehen wie Tabelle 28. Verbinden Sie die vier unterschiedlichen zusammen Höhepunktschichten und vermischen Sie die verbundene Schicht zusammen (Ctrl + E). Gehen Sie dann, - Unschärfe - Gaußsches Unschärfe zu filtern - 3 Pixel.   


29
Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht - Anruf, den sie 2 hervorhebt. Bilden Sie eine Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in fig. 29 und füllen Sie die Vorwähler mit weißer Farbe. Wählen ab. Gaußsches Unschärfe die Schicht - 2 Pixel Verbinden Sie die vier unterschiedlichen zusammen Höhepunktschichten und vermischen Sie die verbundene Schicht zusammen (Ctrl + E). Gehen Sie dann, - Unschärfe - Gaußsches Unschärfe zu filtern - 3 Pixel. 

30
Kopieren Sie die Höhepunkte 2 überlagern und verschieben es unten unter die untereren Tasten. Benutzen Sie dann das Radiergummi-Werkzeug, um die Mitte der Schicht wie gezeigt in Tabelle 30 loszuwerden. Dieses ist die Einstellungen, die ich für die Bürste benutzte, ich pflegte, etwas von der Schicht zu löschen. Verursachen Sie eine neue Schicht und nennen Sie sie schwarzen Schatten. Bilden Sie eine Vorwähler ähnlich meinen in Tabelle 30 und füllen Sie sie mit Schwarzem. Dann Gaußsches Unschärfe die Schicht durch 4 Pixel. 

31
Jetzt kopieren Sie diese Schicht und verschieben Sie die schwarze Schattenkopie Schicht rüber auf die rechte Seite. Ahhhh - schließlich dort!!! Addieren Sie einfach einiges, das Text auf die Tasten eingedrückt wird und Sie werden beendet! Dieser Tutorial könnte für überhaupt an und weitergehen, aber ich stoppe hier. Verwenden Sie Ihre Phantasie, um sogar kühlere Effekte der Schnittstelle hinzuzufügen Viel Glueck! (klicken Sie hier, um mein sehr abschließendes Resultat zu sehen, das ich in den Augapfelschnittstelle Wettbewerb eingetragen habe). 


-----------------------
Uff..hast du n glück das mir grad langweilig war...
hab das ding mal durch babbelfish gejagt..
leider ging die komplette webseiten übersetzung irgendwie nicht..
mal gucken ob du so weiter kommst..
ist zwar nich reines deutsch ...aber zum richtig übersetzten fehlt mir die zeit..mit n bisserl fanatsie kommst du schon weiter..hoff ich...

ach ja..ich brauch 3 neue tasten an der tastatur..
CRTL C und V 

  

Greetz VF


----------



## layla (13. Juni 2002)

danke für die schnelle übersetzung!!
werds mir dann mal reinziehen und falls ich was nicht so ganz versteh frag ich nochmal nach!


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. Juni 2002)

*jo mach das*

is manchmal ganz schön wirr was der babbel fish so ausspuckt...
aber man schnallts schon)

viel spass bei iface designen...


Greetz VF


----------



## layla (14. Juni 2002)

ok neues problem:

Got to Edit - Copy Merged. Then Edit - Paste.
Rename this new layer layer and call it Interface details.

Select the Interface details layer and go to
Select - Modify - Contract - 10 pixels - OK.
Inverse the selection (Ctrl + Shift + I) and hit the Delete key. Deselect. 

Select the Rectangular Marquee Tool and make a selection similar to mine in figure 8.

wie geht das?

bitte erklähren nicht verstehe !

danke


----------

